# Anyone get this email. Picture below relocating to Prime Now



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)




----------



## Paperthinhymn21 (Oct 18, 2016)

Just got it myself.. Definitely interested.. I just wish they'd let us do both logistics and prime now at the same time! Anyone have experience doing prime now in the Dfw area?


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

Me to I wanted to do both. I like doing logistics. But don't u get tips with prime now ? Anyone know..


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yes, you are eligible for tips with Prime Now and it's variants (Fresh, restaurants, etc.)


----------



## Uber/Lyft (Sep 12, 2015)

What is better about prime now over Amazon flex or worst about prime now ? DDA2 (Plano) is closer to my house. I don't want drive to downtown Dallas warehouse to pick up my work.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

jester121 said:


> Yes, you are eligible for tips with Prime Now and it's variants (Fresh, restaurants, etc.)


No tips with Fresh.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

Uber/Lyft said:


> What is better about prime now over Amazon flex or worst about prime now ? DDA2 (Plano) is closer to my house. I don't want drive to downtown Dallas warehouse to pick up my work.


Prime Now is much easier work than logistics because you will have significantly less stops to deliver to. You will also get some tips, but honestly in most markets it isn't much (I get around $2.00 in tips for every hour I work in Miami).
On the flip side tho, you will put a lot more miles on your car and blocks are much harder to get than on Logistics.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Behemoth said:


> No tips with Fresh.


No kidding? That's really dumb.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

jester121 said:


> No kidding? That's really dumb.


Yea... I really don't get why they excluded tips from Fresh. Fortunately here in Miami, Fresh is separate from the rest of Prime Now. 
Fresh is the absolute worst for drivers, much worse than logistics. The amount of miles put on the car for Fresh is just insane, and without tips offsetting the expense it really doesn't make sense.


----------



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

Basmati said:


> Yea... I really don't get why they excluded tips from Fresh. Fortunately here in Miami, Fresh is separate from the rest of Prime Now.
> Fresh is the absolute worst for drivers, much worse than logistics. The amount of miles put on the car for Fresh is just insane, and without tips offsetting the expense it really doesn't make sense.


But i remember when i was placing a fresh order, there was option for tipping. Not sure if i am wrong.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Beware if you switch, I did from logistics to prime now. It sucks prime now blocks last seconds compared to logistics I was guarenteed minimum one a day and never once had to swipe.

Going to try to get back into logistics


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Beware if you switch, I did from logistics to prime now. It sucks prime now blocks last seconds compared to logistics I was guarenteed minimum one a day and never once had to swipe.
> 
> Going to try to get back into logistics


I was wondering about those that switched after prime now relocated to Kent ... Are blocks moving faster ... Cuz like you said 11+ blocks stay visible in logistics ... Is it worth it , now that you know both sides in our region?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Solo1 said:


> I was wondering about those that switched after prime now relocated to Kent ... Are blocks moving faster ... Cuz like you said 11+ blocks stay visible in logistics ... Is it worth it , now that you know both sides in our region?


Prime now has more surge. Average block for me is 22 an hour. But man those blocks go quick. What's funny is when you refresh their is always a couple blocks showing, then they are gone. Next swipe 2 more pop up. But you don't really have time to see the time and location. So I pick up what I can then drop it after using the grace period rule.

I also like there are more locations with prime now.

But honestly I prefer logistics. One amazing thing about our area is it's still 4 hour blocks at will and most other warehouses don't appear to give that luxury


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Riverside logistics it's rare to see anything besides 4 hour blocks. That's pretty much all we have. Once n a while there's a 3 and used to see occasional 2 but nobody would take them. 3 hour blocks sometimes sit on the screen for a while.


----------

